# My new pen finish



## jrc (Aug 8, 2010)

After 15,000 pen and always trying new ways to get the best finish, I do not think I can do any better finish than this.  The video is not the best but you will understand.  About 8 minutes from sanding to finishing.

http://www.youtube.com/jrc048#p/a/u/0/SVlKqU1VEkc


----------



## jaeger (Aug 12, 2010)

Nice Youtube poste! I have my own style of finish, that I have had good luck with, but I am going to try this method. I know for sure that it will work better on some of the woods that I like to use.


----------



## turnaround (Aug 13, 2010)

I enjoyed the video, very informative and thanks for taking the time to post.


----------



## markgum (Aug 13, 2010)

thanks for the video.


----------



## Mark (Aug 13, 2010)

Nice video Jim. Thanks for sharing your finishing process.


----------



## greenmtnguy (Aug 13, 2010)

It's all Jim's fault. He started me on CA finishing. :biggrin:


----------



## Jon-wx5nco (Aug 13, 2010)

Thats an awesome video and *GREAT* tip on the scotch tape.  That is a lot cheaper than buying gloves


----------



## islandturner (Aug 13, 2010)

I enjoyed this, Jim -- thanks for taking the time to make and post it.  I'll try your technique.  There was also a _'why didn't I think of that_' moment -- for the price of an extra set of Sierra bushings, we can double production...  

Steve


----------



## turbowagon (Aug 13, 2010)

I like the 24,000 grit "hand sanding" step.  

- Joe


----------



## atomic ray (Aug 13, 2010)

jrc said:


> After 15,000 pen and always trying new ways to get the best finish, I do not think I can do any better finish than this.  The video is not the best but you will understand.  About 8 minutes from sanding to finishing.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/jrc048#p/a/u/0/SVlKqU1VEkc



  you have made 15,000 pens?  Holy carp!  :bananen_smilies047:

PS
Great video, thanks for taking time out of your day to make it...most informative.

Raymond


----------



## skywizzard (Aug 13, 2010)

Nice video, thanks for sharing.  I will have to give your method a try.


----------



## wmasters (Aug 14, 2010)

Jim you make this look way too easy!!  How long did it take to perfect it?


----------



## CSue (Aug 14, 2010)

Great video on UTube, Jim.  Thanks a bunch.  

Scotch tape is a great idea!  And I can see how the wet sanding at the end there really makes a difference.


----------



## Caden_Hrabak (Aug 15, 2010)

Great great great video  im just wondering if you ever use plastic polish?


----------



## Freethinker (Aug 17, 2010)

I am going to try this also.....he looks like he's doing maybe 1/20th the amount of sanding that I do.

I have always sanded long ways with the tube between each grit with the lathe off.....I usually start with 220 or 320, then 400, 600, then move to MM, then through 2400, 3200, 4000, 6000, 8000, 12000, then the CA coats ---maybe 8 or 10 coats-- , then go through the MM grits again, sanding long ways between all the grits, and always wiping down between every grit with a new (1/4th sheet) of paper towel with DNA on it.

To say that Jim's method is faster is a huge understatement. The finished blanks looked pretty good on the video.....except that I cannot see how the last step on the ends done on the drill press, with what looks to be 320 or 400 paper, is anywhere near a fine enough grit to leave the ends highly polished. 

??


----------



## ericw95 (Aug 20, 2010)

THANK YOU!!!!  I finished a couple of pens this week using this method and they all looked great.


----------



## glycerine (Aug 20, 2010)

What speed do you have your lathe on during this step?  And you're applying the CA to the back side, right?  It doesn't sling off on you before getting to your paper towel?


----------



## tool-man (Aug 20, 2010)

Great video, thanks for posting this.  

One outstanding feature is your angle of the camera permits seeing everything that is happening.  Other videos sometimes have a camera angle such the the actual application of the CA glue is blocked from view.

I would endorse your comments about not sanding the wood with all the fine grits.  I stop at about 400-600 grit depending on the wood and whether any scratches are visible.


----------

